# Surprise!?! More Suspension Complaints



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

I really must be losing it. If anyone viewed the last episode of my complaints, I thought I'd won half the battle by putting new swaybar endlinks on, since the old ones were out of shape. Drive it on the highway, still that pesky vibration coming from the steering wheel as well as aimless wandering at 60+ mph. Got rid of the "clunk" noises from underneath, though. So I raise the car up again (on ramps; no good floor jack or jackstands here) and check out the bushings, ball joints and tie rods. The outer and inner tie rods look good; there are no tears or rips in the boots, though the outers just look old. The passenger side looked decent as well, though I was a bit worried that oil from my leaky front main might wear the boot on that side quicker. Visually, the ball joints look tight. I didnt inspect the rear, but when I had my alignment done a few weeks back, we wiggled all the tires and there was not a bit of play up down or side to side, he checked the back and said everything was "tight". So WTF Nissan??!! This is my second Sentra with the "wandering" epidemic. Is it just me?? Besides some small tears in the rubber part of the swaybar bushings, which can't be that big a deal, I can only narrow it down to the wheels or the struts. I know my struts are old but can any worn strut component contribute to wandering and steering wheel vibration?? Oh, and I've had the tires balanced too. Can someone please offer advice or let me know that I am not alone with this problem before I start ripping my sh*t apart??!!?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

2 quick easy things you can try, first try bouncing the front of your car up and down , once you let go, it should come to a rest quickly, if it doesn't, your struts are probably shot. check them for fluid leakage. secondly, try rotating your tires, move both fronts to the rear. I had a similar problem with mine even after struts and springs were replaced. Ended up being something with one the wheels. Mine didn't stop completely until I got my new wheels/tires. :thumbup:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah mine did the same thing until I replaced the tires


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Hey Jharris.. describe to us exactly what happens when you're driving on the road.. because.. that happens to me as well.. however.. the explanation lies in the fact that the car is front wheel drive..

Anyway, i got this information from an engineer.. but correct me if i'm wrong..

Thanks


----------

